# You guys have heard about the band Blind Gaurdian right? They sing about the Sil.



## Link (Dec 5, 2002)

They're a European band. Kinda like heavy Metal in a way, but they're really freaking good. They sing alot about the Silmarillion and LotR.

From their album "Nightfall in Middle-Earth", here's some songs I think are great:

"Time Stands Still at the Iron Hill" (Song about Fingolfin fighting Morgoth)

"The Bard's Song (live version)" About Middle-Earth.

"Blood Tears" (not sure what it's exactly about, but I think it's about Morgoth taking people captive in Angband).

These guys are awesome, and I just wanted to make people aware of them.

You can download these on Kazaa or whatever.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 8, 2002)

I was just considering coming in here to plug Blind Guardian and Elvenking, then I see someone's just done BG  

_Nightfall In Middle-Earth_ is a damned good album, it's basically the story of the Sil. I got it a few months ago, although I haven't listened to it for a while.

BG are German, but all their music's in English. It's not Heavy Metal, they're really Power Metal, although, to the casual observer, there isn't too much difference.

They've done quite a lot of Tolkien-inspired stuff, but NIME was the first totally Tolkien album in their career. If you want some of their stuff to download, I can give you a better list than Link  

_Lord Of The Rings_ - There are two versions of this, make sure it's the one from the _Tales Of The Forgotten (something or other)_ (that's not the name of the album, I just can't remember exactly).

_Into The Storm_ 

_The Curse Of Feanor_ 

_Blood Tears_ 

_Mordred's Song_ 

All of them Tolkien-related, except _Mordred's Song_.

If anyone finds this style pretty-darn good, PM me, or post here, and I can reccomend you more great bands and songs to listen to


----------



## Lifeling (May 4, 2003)

Yes! Blind Guardian is so good...
and ya know their LOTR song...
Well that one line.. "One ring to the dark lords hand..."
the first time I heard it I thout it said "One ring to the dark lord Sam..." And I thought they were like presenting an alternative ending.. I thought that was so cool, I had never thought about it that way... Like Sam takes the ring from Frodo and becomes the dark lord...


----------



## Wolfshead (May 4, 2003)

I thought they said Sam as well. I had to listen carefully at first to spot the difference. Pesky German accents... Oh, and BG have got a live album coming out later this year, I think I might buy it.

I'm currently listening to Anathema, a pretty good doom metal band from Liverpool


----------



## smeagol444 (May 6, 2003)

Never heard of the band, but i think it's pretty damn spesh someone's writing about lotr. I might just check that out


----------



## Wolfshead (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, you should, some of their stuff's very good. They're not my favourite band, not by a long shot, but I like so many. I tend to prefer folk metal nowadays (Elvenking, Cruachan, Skyclad...).

And anyone who cares, the new Blind Guardian album, entitled simply "Live" comes out on May 26th. I'm buying it, very soon after it comes out 

And they've also just realised a single, "The Bard's Song (In The Forest)". Apparently, the video will be appearing on MTV!

www.blind-guardian.com


----------

